# New goat breed needs a name!!!



## pmckracken (Dec 22, 2012)

Well, it really isn't a new breed but I'm planning on creating a line with some breed standards. This girl got the best of both worlds I think. She's a Pygmy/Boer cross. 50/50. She got the muscle and thickness of the Boer but the face and the ability to breed year round from the Pygmy. She also has an incredibly thick coat. Not sure if that's worth anything but you can't help but notice it. So anyway I just thought it would be fun to give this crazy cross a name. (; any suggestions?? 
We came up with a few to start.
1. The Meso-Dwarf
2. The Appalachian bull Dwarf..(since we are at the base of the Appalachian trail)
3. The goatinator ...lol??


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

that is one stocky doe for sure.

I have no idea on the names. I know so many people have that cross. Is she the size between both? Breed her to a boer and you will have some nice babies


----------



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

Photos of Boer goats when you put your hand over their head always remind me of a Jack Russel terrier dog., So if they are bred to a pigmy they'd be closer to the size of one. Jack Goats? Russels? LOL.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I like the Meso-Dwarf


----------



## pmckracken (Dec 22, 2012)

She's about 135lbs


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I like the goatinator haha


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I was going to do this whenever I got some more goats and more time! Guess you beat me to it. I was going to call it the Mini Boer. Just thought I would throw that out there!


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Mutt?

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## richard4831 (Jan 3, 2013)

I wonder what would happen if it were bred to a Boki? Also goatinator pretty cool.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Borgmy. I like Appalachian bull Dwarf the best of your choices


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Funny she looks almost identical to my boer pygmy cross. Same coloring and all. He's a wether and I would say easily 150#s


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

only problem with calling that cross The Meso-Dwarf is that it will get confusing with Nigerian Dwarf being shortened to Dwarf. 

depends on how serious you are with actually developing a breed. may want to look into others who maybe trying to do the same thing


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

bigmy


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Bigmy.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I think just calling her a "Bull Dwarf" would work. I mean, she seriously looks like a bull, solid muscle and power, and very regal looking too! And it would help differentiate from the Nigerian Dwarf. 

A local breeder here once had an "oops" between a Nigerian Dwarf doe and a Boer buck. She didn't know this until the kids popped out and had airplane ears. Thankfully, the doe kidded with absolutely no problems (probably having triplets helped). Apparently they sold super fast because they were adorable!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Appalachian Bull goat--then it could be shortened to an Appi Bull ;] She is a nice looking girl!


----------

